
Blue Apron co-founder steps down as CEO - JumpCrisscross
https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/30/blue-apron-co-founder-steps-down-as-ceo/
======
sillysaurus3
Earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15820451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15820451)

